# Zero Output!!!!



## cweklund (Jan 1, 2018)

I have an older John Deere 4000 Watt generator with an 8 horsepower Briggs & Stratton motor. I finally got the motor running really good with a carburetor rebuild but now I have zero power coming out of the alternator it won't power up anything. I don't get it the thing is very rarely been used I would have thought it would have been just fine. Anybody have any suggestions on what I should do to troubleshoot it first? Thank you, cweklund


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Testing the generator to chech the ststor and armature is simple. If both of those check out, the AVR is more then likely the problem. 
Disconnect the AVR and take the wires off the brush holder. With the generator running, put a volt meter on the brush wire tabs and take a reading. Then take a readind at the 4 wire connectiond from the rotor at the connection block. Post your readings. Be careful with the generator running. Don't get in a hurry and go slow.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Perhaps it needs a little field boost from a drill or some type of small motor?
https://hooktube.com/watch?v=sYBZrjeaDVc


----------



## cweklund (Jan 1, 2018)

Ok, first off I apologise for not getting back to this thread sooner, I don't get a signal where I live. Second, thank you for responding to my post!!...I really appreciate that. And this is going to sound stupid but what is an AVR? I will definitely check out the video and also attempt to test the field and armature. Some small engine repair guy was telling me that it's probably the board and good luck finding a new one. Anyway we'll see what happens and I'll post results when I'm finished. Thanks again, cweklund


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

An AVR is an "automatic voltage regulator". If you check e bay and Amazon they are easy to find. Just match up your output and style/shape. Do the testing first and make sure you know what the problem is before you start buying parts. I will try and post a link to a video on how to test it.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Here is the video. 
https://youtu.be/tC_LrrZcx38


----------



## cweklund (Jan 1, 2018)

Handyhiker said:


> Here is the video.
> https://youtu.be/tC_LrrZcx38


. Thanks for the link handy hiker. I definitely appreciate it. I started to dig into it today and after watching the video you sent me my generator isn't like the one on the YouTube video or like the newer ones I guess. I can take the back cover off (4 long skinny bolts) but all there is is the brushes, the AVR is not there like the video describes. The AVR is got to be somewhere else in the alternator. Dang it!. I should have taken pictures but anyway I did put it back together and fired it up still no power. Thanks, Cody


----------



## cweklund (Jan 1, 2018)

Problem solved!!!! after a little probing around it was the GFCI that was bad. Slapped a plain ol' receptacle in and Bam.... POWER!!!!; thanks for the help, cweklund


----------

